# post cars with big wheels



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

post cars siten on 22's and up.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

This one is under construction. My Webpage  My Webpage :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage :biggrin: Sorry for posting the pics this way.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i wana get these down sized .. old project


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

very nice... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dubcityholic (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=350737]These are just a couple i found on the net.
[attachmentid=350740]
[attachmentid=350741]
[attachmentid=350742]


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

not much


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

heres a couple of mine!

[attachmentid=351071]
[attachmentid=351074]
[attachmentid=351072]
[attachmentid=351076]


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=351083]
[attachmentid=351082]
[attachmentid=351080]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

goes to show yous i aint he only highrider out there ill be posting mine soon


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pretty sweet guy's :thumbsup: Heres two of mine :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

one of mine


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

THIS IS ONE OF MY HOMIES IMPALA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1/18 jeep liberty


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Old build, new rims.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2005, 08:17 PM~4271942
> *Old build, new rims.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet :biggrin: where did you get that supra in the background


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 24 2005, 08:22 PM~4271979
> *looks sweet :biggrin: where did you get that supra in the background
> *


Thanks! I got it at Hobby Lobby. It's the Tamiya kit.

Here's a few more pics of it :biggrin: 
http://photobucket.com/albums/y128/pokey67...s/1993%20Supra/


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2005, 08:32 PM~4272030
> *Thanks! I got it at Hobby Lobby. It's the Tamiya kit.
> 
> Here's a few more pics of it :biggrin:
> ...


God damn you did a great job on that baby


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 24 2005, 09:05 PM~4272154
> *God damn you did a  great job on that baby
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1/18 starliner :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

alittle update on mine

gucci in the spinners


















the guts


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

first off wsup to boxchevy on 26's and kansascutty !! heres my models. i saw one of em was already on here .. anyway here they are


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

whats up nap. good to see u on here :wave:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

finilly primed ready for paint when i get it


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

did you find what paint you wanted to use? .. i was thinkin bout takin the one im workin on now to a body shop to get sprayed.. i duno if they would do that shit tho. , your shits tight man .. its better without the nascar stickers..i need to do a real lift on mine like that .. and stop usin tires glued to the frame


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

it not hard jut get creative.
1.go to the hobby shop and buy Styrene(just ask a person that works there to piont u in the direction of it)

2. they have all types of it,i ues h beams or I beams what ever u want to call it

this is what it looks like
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Action.lass...Key=H-2&-Search

3.theres no specific way to lift just get creative till u get a good lift 

if theres any questions let me know
oh the postive thing of usin h beams o can drill a hole in the middle and make the wheels roll


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

96' Impala
[attachmentid=364592]


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

h2 hummer


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

S500


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=363961]


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

hey thats the same escalade i butchered for parts .... i like how all the doors opened


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

custom built 2 door...


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

thats nice work .. what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 26 2005, 01:21 PM~4278846
> *thats nice work .. what kind of wheels are those?
> *


hoppin hydros 1/18 wires.

here's what the truck started as...




















shortened the interior and chassis..looks like stock still


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

nice job


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

wow i didnt realize you did all that .. thats REAL tight work ..... i woulda never known if you didnt show me

....p.s. I saw a car from str8 clownin c.c. at slamology '04 ... it was a caddy fleetwood on 22's pretty nice car. there was a couple more but i was pretty drunk.. thats the one i ended up with a pic. of


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=364561]
[attachmentid=364564]


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

got that gangster lean goin there


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have seen a lot of bad ass diecast cars here so go ahead and post them up


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 how did you lift it up like that man cuz I got one that needs a lift :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Nov 27 2005, 11:15 AM~4284690
> *:0  :0 how did you lift it up like that man cuz I got one that needs a lift :biggrin:
> *


comes like that i have a h2 the same way


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il get pics of my caddy later


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's my Range Rover.................. That's all choped to shit now :dunno: 
[attachmentid=365645]
But thats ok the wheels are now sitting on this bad boy haulin my 2 dub escalades..... uffin: 
[attachmentid=365664]
And alot of the rest of the parts are goin into my 62 rag im buildin'.........  
[attachmentid=365668]


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

awesome


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

heres my caddy
i put different rims and made that fake hydro set up


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

how did you do the hydro setup?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

all i did was glue the axle on the under body, it was easy as pie


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

*1987 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL REGAL (SCALE: 1/24)*

[attachmentid=365866]
[attachmentid=365869]
[attachmentid=365870]


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Nov 27 2005, 03:16 PM~4285917
> *all i did was glue the axle on the under body, it was easy as pie
> *


ohh hahah


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 27 2005, 03:45 PM~4286044
> *ohh hahah
> *


----------



## dubcityholic (Nov 15, 2005)

here's some of mine that i'm working on sorry for bad pics there from my phone
[attachmentid=366722][attachmentid=366723][attachmentid=366725][attachmentid=366726][attachmentid=366727][attachmentid=366731]


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

f-150


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL ! did you like the way i did mine????


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

try not to bite too hard


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 escalade


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

finally I learned how to resize my pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

any more pics out there


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

holy crap..thats some bad ass models..i never have the patience to build them... :biggrin:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

yup .. one sec.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

heres my w.i.p. impala ...


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

my '96 impala ... been thru some changes


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

my other '67 impala been thru a lil as well


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DIGGING THE GUCCI! WHAT DID U USE?


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

the 55 bel air just wheels and trunk right now.. interior coming soon ....


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

just a gucci print i printed off onto decal paper


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 28 2005, 10:37 PM~4295980
> *try not to bite too hard
> *


aaaahhhh

:roflmao:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

and my import racer 240sx. . i know this aint a import site but i put some work into this, flat black paint, swapped interior, glass, motor. painted wheels, added NOS in places


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

lol @ box chevy.. did you see how he did exactly what i did to mine? even the same damn wheels !! he needs a lift tho


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

if it was green and had a taller lift i would have thoufgt that was yours.


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Nov 27 2005, 03:20 PM~4285945
> **1987 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL REGAL (SCALE: 1/24)*
> 
> [attachmentid=365866]
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

ONE I SEEN LOOKS NICE


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

props for actually modding diecasts :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

you got any pics BigPoppa


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 29 2005, 12:40 PM~4299028
> *my '96 impala ... been thru some changes
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

where u guys get the big rims from?


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

my other ridez,,,flea markets,,,e-bay....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

my other cars


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a few of mine. Silveraldo with caddy grille and headlights.








Dash fully shaved with a few interior upgrades.








Door panels shaved with TV flush mounted with speakers.








This is where the chevy grille went. Still need to sand more of it. 








First diecast I cut on. Got in a rush to paint
















One I'm still working on here and there. 








Bunch more in the works.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

ok then i'll start a new thread ... just to prove to die hard traditionalists that the old school game is changing. this will prolly get deleted too 


YEAH PEOPLE DO PUT BIG WHEELS ON CARS IN REAL LIFE , just cause it hasnt hit the west coast dosent mean it wont , DUB city is gonna start makin die casts of this style of car so it must be catchin on. 

heres my models again so no one can say this wasnt a model car post , then a few examples of REAL cars of the came style 


























ok now the real examples ...

28's on a box chevys ... 

























26" - 28" on others high rider style, not imaginary, real life. 


































so there it is , i aint tryin to start nuthin , just tryin to show ppl that when we make those models w/ the huge wheels, its not imaginary or childish. its the future in some ppls opinions.... i hope i didnt do all this just to get deleted. thx.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

whp fucking deleted the first thread :angry:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

nice regal!. . yea someome deleted my quote from that other thread... duno why tho. you heard anything abou the dub city donks, boxs, bubbles line for '06 at all ?, also highridah , do you got any more pics of that purple '64? like the motor and the top ... i been wantin to see more of that thing, its a monster


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

this one is my all time fav im redoing the paint next year


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

ive seen that lac before posted on the eastcoastryder message board. its tight.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c330/Low...ghriders005.jpg


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Dec 2 2005, 03:58 PM~4323682
> *ive seen that lac before posted on the eastcoastryder message board. its tight.
> *


i never posted there i would like to see the thread though


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

it was a lone time ago ,, a random model car post on there. you got some nice cars tho , i like the bubble caprice . i been lookin for one thats not the impala , but theyre hard to find. the rolls is crazy too, and whats that top one, an el dorado ? also , have you seen any 80's box chevy models kits anywhere ?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Dec 2 2005, 04:02 PM~4323712
> *it was a lone time ago ,, a random model car post on there. you got some nice cars tho , i like the bubble caprice . i been lookin for one thats not the impala , but theyre hard to find. the rolls is crazy too, and whats that top one, an el dorado ?  also , have you seen any 80's box chevy models kits anywhere ?
> *


yeah ill try and find the pics theyre 79 impala, Resin, and there 4 doors though aint hard to convert to 2 door


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

that rolls royce is still one of my favorite. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

there's no point in having 4-5 "fests' about jacked up rides on big wheels...they've all been merged together.


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

random pics i took


----------



## JDUB32 (Nov 25, 2005)

peep Da Impala


----------



## JDUB32 (Nov 25, 2005)

peep Da Impala on dubz


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is an under construction 70 Impala


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

under constuction


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

what paint'd u use on the el camino?


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Its DupliColor. 1st was DupliColor orange metal speck 2nd was DupliColor orange anodized paint and the 3rd was DupliColor clear.


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

heres my first diecast layed it out


----------



## big steve (Nov 11, 2005)

where do you get the rims from and do you change suspension


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> heres my first diecast layed it out
> 
> Here's a pic of my h2 laid out
> 
> [attachmentid=380327]


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 14 2005, 12:14 PM~4202863
> *i wana get these down sized .. old project
> *


 here i cropped it and resized it


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

where do you get your wheels at i need some for my f-150 that im grafting a navigator front end on


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool66_@Dec 9 2005, 08:23 PM~4375166
> *where do you get your wheels at i need some for my f-150 that im grafting a navigator front end on
> *


who are you asking about the wheels?


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

any one im just looking for a place taht sells wheels


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool66_@Dec 9 2005, 09:25 PM~4375585
> *any one im just looking for a place taht sells wheels
> *


most of those wheels come from either dubcity cars or the ones on my dropped h2 up there^^^^^^ are off of a DROPSTAR MADE BY HOT WHEELS BOTH OF WITCH YOU CAN FIND AT ANY WALMART FOR AROUND $13


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok cool thats what i thought i was just gonna make sure before i bought a grip of dubcitys shit that there wasent a site that sold model car parts


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

tha bubble


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Nov 17 2005, 06:39 PM~4227828
> *one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


damn man I give you mad props!!!!!how did you come up with the suspension ideay an what did you use to make it?becuase I want start building modle cars again(last time I build tham I was 13 & im 18 now) an I can't come up with any ideay for suspension setup...do you think you can help me out?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> first off wsup to boxchevy on 26's and kansascutty !! heres my models. i saw one of em was already on here .. anyway here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

newer pics of that car











and here is my elc im in the progress with


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

TO LIFT

it not hard jut get creative.
1.go to the hobby shop and buy Styrene(just ask a person that works there to piont u in the direction of it)

2. they have all types of it,i ues h beams or I beams what ever u want to call it

this is what it looks like
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Action.lass...tDetail.html&am p;-op=eq&CCode=H-2&-Search


3.theres no specific way to lift just get creative till u get a good lift 

if theres any questions let me know
oh the postive thing of usin h beams is u can drill a hole in the middle and make the wheels roll


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Dec 22 2005, 08:31 PM~4463607
> *TO LIFT
> 
> it not hard jut get creative.
> ...


THANKS MAN!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2005, 09:32 PM~4303492
> *Here's a few of mine. Silveraldo with caddy grille and headlights.
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the DUB 18 wheeler


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2005, 11:02 AM~4499451
> *where did you get the DUB 18 wheeler
> *


they make em im pi8cked mine up at a hobby shop then took it back for a trade for the ramp truck


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THERE NOT MINES BUT HERE YOU GUYS GO


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

chevy crew cab dually 

1

2

3


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4503724
> *chevy crew cab dually
> 
> 1
> ...


those are ptman's from streetsourcemag.com :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

F-150 TUCKIN 20'S


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

BAGGED EXPO
1

2


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE UPDATES??? :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN NICE HOMIE


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 28 2005, 03:08 PM~4501092
> *they make em im pi8cked mine up at a hobby shop then took it back for a trade for the ramp truck
> *


Got that at walmart a couple years ago, haven't seen them in awhile. Try Jada.com


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

56 chevy i been workin on .. the int isnt done yet tho


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

...


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

and boxchevy on 6's that elco looks real good ... that paint came out tight .. and the stance is tight too


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

the elco i did .


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

1966 Oldsmobile Cutlass


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

the lincoln i just did bout 5 mins. ago


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

mos...

i just sat it down on the wheels.. i might leave it like that and add a little (1/2in.)lift


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

..


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

nicce where did u find the lincon


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jan 3 2006, 01:01 PM~4540261
> *the elco i did .
> *


real nice :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i want that lincoln i have aplastic one but its missing some pieces


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 3 2006, 04:12 PM~4541633
> *i want that lincoln i have aplastic one but its missing some pieces
> *


isn't that a lincoln continental?


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry for the crappy pics but heres my first highrider 66 chevelle wagon


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice two tone paint :thumbsup:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

yea that elc is nice nap.


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks lowridin14 and yeah i second that about the elco .. the paint is sick


----------



## runnin rev (Dec 29, 2005)

yo indy were did you get those wheels those are hot


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

the lincoln is the 1:24 hotwheels dropstars .. its pretty lame . the only good thing is the suicide doors..... the wheels came off a 1:18 dub astro van


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jan 3 2006, 01:21 PM~4540396
> *mos...
> 
> i just sat it down on the wheels.. i might leave it like that and add a little (1/2in.)lift
> *


wheels where did you get the wheels :0


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

lime gold flake


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

70 chevelle


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

mad props to all the tonka toys in dis topic.. keep it up..   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chupislowlow (Jan 4, 2006)

not sure about size but thats what igot


----------



## chupislowlow (Jan 4, 2006)

thats a nice 63 nice rims i hav one myself and i added hydros to it i decided that the side to side was not much for it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 11:03 AM~4561221
> *:0
> *


nice model :uh:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 14 2005, 07:14 PM~4202863
> *i wana get these down sized .. old project
> *


yo iceberg.. dat foiling is clean..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jan 6 2006, 12:13 PM~4561279
> *nice model  :uh:
> *


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubcityholic_@Nov 16 2005, 05:13 AM~4209240
> *[attachmentid=350737]These are just a couple i found on the net.
> [attachmentid=350740]
> [attachmentid=350741]
> ...


ow boi!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

this 06 im gonna clown everyone at ECR once and for all show them how Scale highridin is supposed to be done


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 9 2006, 07:08 PM~4582050
> *this 06 im gonna clown everyone at ECR once and for all show them how Scale highridin is supposed to be done
> *


Sure you will. Your builds don't even look one bit realistic dog. Oh well if you think your clowning with those clown cars well i guess your the clown.


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

yo If ya'll need a tow give me a holla :biggrin:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 28 2005, 10:36 PM~4295976
> *LOL ! did you like the way i did mine????
> 
> 
> ...


AY HOW DID U RAISE UR DIECAST SO HIGH.


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice ride!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jan 10 2006, 08:30 AM~4585037
> *Sure you will. Your builds don't even look one bit realistic dog. Oh well if you think your clowning with those clown cars well i guess your the clown.
> *


belive me the Clownin is goin down and ill show you realistic. this aint some bullshit dub city sitting on plastic bricks


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 10 2006, 05:31 PM~4588939
> *belive me the Clownin is goin down and ill show you realistic. this aint some bullshit dub city sitting on plastic bricks
> *


Aint none of mine on bricks brah. My El Co is set up the same way as that and i've done 2 of them now like that eventhough that highridah bullshit on models aint my thing.  Oh and out building someone on ECR aint that hard guy. Most of the guys building on that site just started so you really aint doing much by clownin someone overthere. Lets see you try to clown some of these talented builders here.  Can't do that can you? Thats why you brought your little cocky attitude over to ECR. :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

working on it  it takes time


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 10 2006, 05:45 PM~4589052
> *working on it  it takes time
> *


Tell me about it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jan 10 2006, 05:50 PM~4589087
> *Tell me about it.
> *


i was just trying to get people to build more its been dead there lately i figure a incentive will bring them out of the wood work the way you posted the response put me on a bad tone. i though the contest was cancelled cause the post dissappeared so i figure i start one


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 10 2006, 05:53 PM~4589109
> *i was just trying to get people to build more its been dead there lately i figure a incentive will bring them out of the wood work the way you posted the response put me on a bad tone. i though the contest was cancelled cause the post dissappeared so i figure i start one
> *


No bad blood guy  Yeah its dead as far as models thats because its mainly a real car site. We are trying to get the model side of it poppin. We are still having the contest it will start on the 14th as stated before on ECR and anybody on this site is welcome to participate also.


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 30 2005, 07:40 AM~4299028
> *my '96 impala ... been thru some changes
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

fixed the spots on the 66 cutlass, ready for frame work now :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is my high riders


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/820944/3


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:biggrin: u model guys got nice models but if u show urs i have to show mine


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

heres another one i did. p.s. we see you " high rider " keep your ass here where you belong


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

dese last 2 builds r CLEAN.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Feb 3 2006, 10:07 AM~4766570
> *heres another one i did.      p.s. we see you " high rider " keep your ass here where you belong
> *


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

couple i did with big rims


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that van :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2007, 11:41 AM~7513842
> *that van  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: 
thanks man


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ryan, say it ain't so! :0 


That's a sweet looking van doc!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 20 2007, 12:38 PM~7514263
> *Ryan, say it ain't so!  :0
> That's a sweet looking van doc!
> *


just poking a bit of fun, the 6ft tall homie is gonna have some trouble getting up in that ride though :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea seein that the rims are taller than he is.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIKIN THAT VAN DRNITRUS  . HERES MINE :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

DAAAAMMMMNNNNNN :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here some not as GOOD as Pancho though


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

my blue monte ss on 26s


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

YOUR RIDES LOOK COOL ELRAFA YOURS TO 65LORIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7516919
> *YOUR RIDES LOOK COOL ELRAFA YOURS TO 65LORIDER  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

as far as whats out there today, I don't really call 20's big wheels. LOL. 

monte I'm working on









caddy, I'm gonna finish after the MC. 









and the truck is after them both. 









hope to have them done real soon.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Pancho :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2005, 09:17 PM~4271942
> *Old build, new rims.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride, I like the way u set up the cars in the background like a lil' parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Nov 29 2005, 01:50 PM~4299112
> *and my import racer 240sx. . i know this aint a import site but i put some work into this, flat black paint, swapped interior, glass, motor. painted wheels, added NOS in places
> 
> 
> ...



Import or not, i'm lovin' it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

NO!, bad BODINE, bbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............

go to your room


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## chevyridinhighboi (May 21, 2007)

THIS IS JUST SOME MODEL DONKS THAT I FOUND AND LOOKED BAD ASS SO I DECIDED TO POST THEM WHERE THEY SOULD BE. LOL. P.S THEY ALL CAME OFF OF THE WEBSITE LOWRIDER.COM. LMAO THESE'S ARE FAR FROM LOWRIDERS. .


----------



## chevyridinhighboi (May 21, 2007)

THIS IS A FEW MORE THAT I FOUND.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

this is my build off truck that im working on (kinda not sure about it being lifted on big wheels)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


















:barf: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 07:54 PM~8948982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
i like the barfing happy face
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 06:43 PM~8948927
> *this is my build off truck that im working on (kinda not sure about it being lifted on big wheels)
> 
> 
> ...



looks kinda cool lifted but....... what do you guys think


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

" ITS TOO HIGH IF THE SPARKS DONT FLY!"


SLAM THAT THING TO THE GROUND!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2007, 04:24 PM~8949125
> *" ITS TOO HIGH IF THE SPARKS DONT FLY!"
> SLAM THAT THING TO THE GROUND!!!!!!!!
> *


like this????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH JUST LIKE THAT!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice glasshouse.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same fukkin wheels....

:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump :dunno:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

here you guys go......








does this count? and no it isn't done yet!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

this is one i build, those wheels arent much big but bit enough for this thread :biggrin: 



















see the complete car here:

CADILLAC THE WHOLE STORY


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11220603
> *here you guys go......
> 
> 
> ...




REDICIULOUS DUDE!!!!!!! LOL over the top, i think the thread called for wheels 18"-28 or 30, not 56" LOL are those REAL rims?!?! LOL j/p


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11220603
> *here you guys go......
> 
> 
> ...


this is some serios crazy shit ! :biggrin: keep going


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

monster caprice .......?
all you outher donks get out the way ! !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 30 2008, 10:49 PM~11220603
> *here you guys go......
> 
> 
> ...



now thats ridein high in the clouds :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha i think you would need a step ladder just to get on , or your homie can grab your ass. and push you up . :twak:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

454SS on 23"s


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i gus this one fits in
















^i think i moved  on that shot


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Not as big of wheels as some of the ones in here, but
here it is.......Just started it a couple days ago...


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up where can i get one or parts to build one or any of you wanna sell something that looks like a cutlass hit me up i got money


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyridinhighboi_@Aug 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8499861
> *THIS IS A FEW MORE THAT I FOUND.
> 
> 
> ...


im tha proud builder of that bubble chevy above lol turned out 2 b a cop car


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11220603
> *here you guys go......
> 
> 
> ...


damn u could hit a 747 head on ridin n that thang mayne :rofl:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

26's :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8948982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the most realistic looking one :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11225130
> *this is one i build, those wheels arent much big but bit enough for this thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the nicer cars here


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 31 2008, 01:45 PM~11225130
> *this is one i build, those wheels arent much big but bit enough for this thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I have a real el darado like that but its green and it has the stock hub caps. I have a few models that are all raised up with big wheels, but most of this stuff is retarded. Its like everybodys taking the cool wheel off thier 1/10 rc cars, taking some popsicle sticks and gluing everything together.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 8 2009, 01:39 PM~12942031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looking dam good


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## J&R (Nov 16, 2008)

here's a few of mine.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's most of the ones I have.








































these are diecast


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 8 2009, 04:39 PM~12942031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had to bump this topic  ^ clean


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

A FEW OF MY DONKS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Apr 17 2011, 04:17 PM~20359606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OKAY, THE MONTE AND THE CAPRICE ARE COOL,, BUT I THINK THAT 70 IS 
CRYING OUT TO BE SLAMMED HOMIE.. :biggrin: 
HOW DID YOU FIND THIS TOPIC? through the search function or just 
going through all the old back page's?


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

my caprice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 06:54 AM~20371441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2011, 08:00 AM~20371452
> *:wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

some real nice builds in here


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Unfinished...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 19 2011, 04:12 PM~20375269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 omfg rear lips perfect


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 19 2011, 06:22 PM~20375323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, why are your rides so CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 06:06 AM~20371475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice replica lil D but your 1/24 doesnt have the stock spare wheel on the passenger rear!! :0 :biggrin: J/P bro it looks identicle!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 AM~20371441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: That bitch is badass


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 06:48 AM~20371430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one bro!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 19 2011, 05:12 PM~20375269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That rear lip is amazing... I'm working on a car model of a 1:1 Regal GN, that has the same look.. where di you get those wheels?....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 12 2009, 01:36 AM~12980745
> *Here's most of the ones I have.
> 
> 
> ...



ill pay $20 or more for these wheels. PM me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:buttkick:

http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172-3-0.html


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172-3-0.html


NICE POST COAST!! THERE'S SOME GOOD SHIT ON THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172-3-0.html


same difference, but heres another...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_3?rh=k%3Areplacement+model+rims%2Ci%3Atoys-and-games&keywords=replacement+model+rims&ie=UTF8&qid=1313372850


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's an early one i did-a guinea pig practice for my first time laying down patterns, 60s GTO


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:diggin them patterns, looks good for your first time


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


>



Nice 73 promo:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


>


Im feeling that 73 homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Im feeling that 73 homie


thanks fam:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gold spokes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> thanks fam:thumbsup:


Anytime homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Some really clean cars in here!!! Gonna be even more soon . . .


----------

